# Benfica v Manchester United



## janekendrick (Sep 4, 2011)

We are going to Lisbon from Albufeira on Wednesday 14th September to see the Benfica Man United Champions League game. We have a 9 seater people carrier with 5 spare seats available if anyone is interested.:clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

janekendrick said:


> We are going to Lisbon from Albufeira on Wednesday 14th September to see the Benfica Man United Champions League game. We have a 9 seater people carrier with 5 spare seats available if anyone is interested.:clap2:


WOW another MU fan. My neighbour has done NOTHING but talk about the match for weeks!!!

How nice of you to offer to take people for free :clap2::clap2:


----------



## janekendrick (Sep 4, 2011)

*Trip to Benfica*



siobhanwf said:


> WOW another MU fan. My neighbour has done NOTHING but talk about the match for weeks!!!
> 
> How nice of you to offer to take people for free :clap2::clap2:


I was hoping that we could all share the cost of fuel and tolls. With 9 in the people carrier it wouldn't come to very much. I would do it for free if I was rich enough!!:confused2:


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll be at the game as well!


----------



## janekendrick (Sep 4, 2011)

Where are you sitting and where are you travelling from?

ps Great result on Saturday!!


----------

